# Non-resident trying to invest in Australian Company



## buddysmiley (5 April 2015)

Hi

Im currently based in Europe and wondering what is the best way to purchase shares in an Australian company.  It only the one trade so not looking to go with an accounts that charges annually and charges commissions.

I have tried various online australian brokers.  However they all require that I'm a Australian resident and have an ozzy bank account.

Any ideas how I could solve the problem?  Ideally just looking to buy shares and pay a commision on purchasing.

Thanks


----------



## dutchie (6 April 2015)

*Re: Non resident trying to invest in Australian Company*

Hi buddysmiley

Have you tried CFD providers. You can request zero margin. Not quite the same as straight out share purchase but close.

(FP Markets et al)

Good luck.


----------



## macca (6 April 2015)

*Re: Non resident trying to invest in Australian Company*

Ask around, you may be able to open an account with a multi national brokerage firm in whichever country you are now in. 

Then buy any stock code in the world, including Australia


----------



## rimtas (6 April 2015)

Hi buddysmiley,
When I used to live in Europe few years ago I had an Account with Saxo Bank, with them you can invest in any world market. To buy 10.000aud worth of Australian shares it costed $70(in and out). No account holding fees. 
But if you are looking just to do a one or few trades for long term hold, any European commercial bank can buy you those shares. Just contact their share trading department and place order with them, as most of the time they do not advertise that they allow to trade world markets. Australian market is just not so popular as US among European traders, so mostly banks don't even bother to provide any information about AUS trading. But they do take orders, though commission is high.


----------



## minwa (6 April 2015)

*Re: Non resident trying to invest in Australian Company*



dutchie said:


> Hi buddysmiley
> 
> Have you tried CFD providers. You can request zero margin. Not quite the same as straight out share purchase but close.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't touch CFDs for stock replacement. It's not close at all. Especially when he's only investing in ONE company, so presumably a long term play.

Should be quite a few brokers out there, if you can't find then you can always go Interactive Brokers. Should be able to fine..foreign investments in ASX is massive. I beleive Singaporeans with their tiny population have more public investments in ASX than Australian public do.


----------

